# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Crazy DIY Goggles Let You Take Control of Your Dreams - PCWorld

## Dream Guide Team

*Crazy DIY Goggles Let You Take Control of Your Dreams**PCWorld*In most cases, you don't know when you are dreaming, but when you do, it becomes something known as a *lucid dream*, which leads to a whole other god-level of dream control. There are ways to psychologically train yourself to recognize when you are *...***

----------


## boxin20

Is it safe ? I'm afraid it would burst into flames :/

----------

